# Planted tank pictures...and lots of them



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

I decided to take some pictures of my planted tanks. I finally trimmed my 55g jungle...its been awhile.  Some pictures aren't that clear, so excuse that. Here they are:

55g








i need to reorganize the plants in this tank...the Hygro is kind of taken over...but that is a plan for the future

left








center








you can see my tetras in this picture...hard to get clear shots of them

right









angels

















And here are some of my other 2 planted tanks:

29g








i took the huge piece of driftwood out of this tank a couple weeks ago and put in to smaller rocks....i just need a foreground now
10g








this is just a plant cutting tank....will be redone soon

charlie the betta








the harlies


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice Kristin


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*tank pics*

Very nice, Kristin.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Loving the tanks. I cannot get bacopa to grow no matter what I do


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

That surprises me Damon...mine grows like a weed. Sorry it won't grow for ya.










I love how it gets pinkish on the tops when it reaches the surface. Makes me like this plant. 

Ugh...my lights make the tank look yellowish...must be the 6700K bulb. I think I need to get another 10000K.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Those are some really nice tanks! I can't wait to get started. I'm definitely going planted on this one.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Beautiful tank, what kind of lighting do you have and how do you like it? Im trying to figure out if I should go with CF or VHO in my 55.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Over all 3 tanks I have compact fluorescents. The 55g has 2x65w, the 29g has a single 65w, and the 10g has 2 screw in 20w bulbs.

I like the CF lighting. I have one 6700K bulb and one 10000K over the 55g. I actually think I want to replace the 6700K with another 10K because the tank looks kind of yellow/green. Other than that I'm really pleased with it.

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just one of those things I guess. I've tried bacopa of various species at least 15 times. Immediate dieoff and little regrowth before it melts completely. Who knows. May try it again once I figure it out.


----------

